# In welchen Spielen kann man auf der Nordschleife fahren?



## Kreon (28. August 2010)

Frage ist einfach: welche Spiele (für PC mit Vista oder PS3) haben die Nordschleife im Programm?

Grand Prix Legends und Racing Simulation 2 kenne ich noch aus meiner aktiven Gaming-Zeit. Leider besitze ich diese Spiele nicht mehr. Wahrscheinlich würden sie auch nicht mehr auf einem aktuellen System laufen.
Welche Alternativen gibt es denn momentan auf dem Markt, die die Strecke auch so wiedergeben, dass man sie in der Realität wiedererkennt?


----------



## Peter23 (28. August 2010)

Race Driver Grid


----------



## Rabowke (28. August 2010)

PS3 = GT5, vllt. geht es bereits in GT5 Prolog.

Ansonsten kenn ich nur Spiele für die 360, wo man die Nordschleife fahren muss ... z.B. Forza II & Forza III.


----------



## Kreon (28. August 2010)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Race Driver Grid


Da meinst du wahrscheinlich LeMans oder die GP-Strecke vom Nürburgring. Die Nordschleife hat's nicht ins Spiel geschafft.



Rabowke schrieb:


> PS3 = GT5, vllt. geht es bereits in GT5 Prolog.
> 
> Ansonsten kenn ich nur Spiele für die 360, wo man die Nordschleife fahren muss ... z.B. Forza II & Forza III.


Naja, GT5 Prolog hat die Strecke noch nicht drin, GT5 erscheint ja erst in ein paar Monaten.
Aber jetzt sehe ich gerade, dass Need for Speed Shift wohl ein geeigneter Kandidat wäre.


----------



## svd (28. August 2010)

Auch in "GTR Evolution" fährst du auf der Nordschleife.

Und für zB "GTR 2" gibt's auch 'ne Mod.


----------



## Kreon (28. August 2010)

svd schrieb:


> Auch in " GTR Evolution " fährst du auf der Nordschleife.
> 
> Und für zB " GTR 2 " gibt's auch 'ne Mod.


Schönes Vergleichsvideo von GTR Evolution.    
Ich denke, ich werde mich aber nach NFS Shift umsehen, GTR ist mir dann doch zu simulationslastig. Außerdem bevorzuge ich momentan die PS3


----------



## Eol_Ruin (29. August 2010)

*NFS Shift !
*


----------



## Kreon (31. August 2010)

Vielen Dank. Hab mir jetzt Shift zugelegt. 
Das entspricht genau meinen Erwartungen von der Nordschleife.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (31. August 2010)

Kreon schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Hab mir jetzt Shift zugelegt.
> Das entspricht genau meinen Erwartungen von der Nordschleife.


War auch sehr beeindruckt.
Leider hab ich nur ein billigst Lenkrad ohne Pedale und ohne FF.

Aber ein Kumpel hat sich letzte Woche ein Logitech Driving Force GT zugelegt.
Da wird diesen Sonntag kräftig gekurbelt


----------



## Kreon (1. September 2010)

Die Schrift für die Runden-, Zeit, Punkte-, Positionanzeige usw. kann ich meist 
nicht lesen, da sich eine weiße Schrift und heller Himmel nicht so gut 
vertragen. Muss ich damit leben?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. September 2010)

Ich schalte die Bildschirmanzeiigen immer komplett aus.
Macht die Rennerfahrung noch viel realistischer.


----------



## Kreon (8. September 2010)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Ich schalte die Bildschirmanzeiigen immer komplett aus.
> Macht die Rennerfahrung noch viel realistischer.


Ja, bin teilweise auch schon dazu übergegangen.
Hab leider den Fehler gemacht die PS3 Version zu kaufen (wollte es mir auf dem Sofa statt auf dem harten Bürostuhl gemütlich machen, mit dem Resultat, dass ich sogar auf leicht nicht immer aufs Podium fahre, weil ich die Gamepadsteuerung absolut nicht gewöhnt bin)


----------



## DonBarcal (8. September 2010)

Ich finde ja, das ist weniger ein Problem der Gamepadsteuerung sondern von der generell miesen Steuerung in diesem Spiel. Aber mit der Meinung bin leider in der Minderheit...^^


----------



## Chemenu (9. September 2010)

DonBarcal schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, das ist weniger ein Problem der Gamepadsteuerung sondern von der generell miesen Steuerung in diesem Spiel. Aber mit der Meinung bin leider in der Minderheit...^^


Die Steuerung ist wirklich beschissen. Man gewöhnt sich aber mit der Zeit daran. Mir hat es geholfen etwas Feintuning bei der Steuerung zu betreiben und die Empfindlichkeit runter zu schrauben. Keine Ahnung wie man sonst fahren soll wenn selbst die kleinste Regung am Stick einen 90° Lenkeinschlag zur Folge hat.    

Dazu kommt dann noch das unrealistische, viel zu schwammige Fahrgefühl und die Ruckler auf der PS3. Machen das Spiel unterm Strich nicht wirklich zu einem Highlight.  Trotzdem kann ich damit komischerweise meinen Spaß haben, auch wenn z.B. GT Legends, GTR 2 / Evo, Race 07 und Gran Turismo eine ganz andere Liga sind.

Über die KI hab ich mich bereits in der Gruppe "Need for Speed Junkies" ausgekotzt.^^ Hier mal ein Ausschnitt:



> ...
> Ich weiß einfach nicht wie man offline gegen Computergegner ein anständiges Rennen fahren soll. Die KI ist mal sowas von bescheiden dass es mir jedes mal die Zehennägel aufrollt. Da wird man von der KI vor Kurven als Bremshilfe mißbraucht (selber bremsen kostet ja auch viel zu viel Zeit), d.h. man bremst eine Kurve an und *RUMMS* hat man einen Gegner im Kofferraum hängen. Und das schlimmste daran: Während man selber natürlich schon neben der Strecke bzw. in der Wand landet fährt der Kontrahent einfach weiter als wäre das völlig normal. Das kostet die Dreckschweine nicht mal Zeit.
> Oder man wird in Kurven mal schon rücksichtslos nach aussen gedrängt obwohl da wirklich kein cm Platz mehr ist wohin man ausweichen könnte. An anderen Stellen wiederrum saugt man sich im Windschatten ran weil man einen Gegner gekonnt in der nächsten Kurve ausbremsen möchte, doch was passiert? Der Horst bremst einfach mal völlig unangemessen viel zu früh auf der Geraden und man steckt in seinem Heck. Geil.^^
> ...


----------



## Kreon (11. September 2010)

So, die Steuerung hab ich einigermaßen in den Griff bekommen. Gut, die Tatsache, dass man die Steuerung nur im Hauptmenü konfigurieren kann und es ca. gefühlte 2 Min bis zum nächsten Rennstart zum Testen dauert, hat es mir nicht gerade leicht gemacht! Aber für eine Gamepadsteuerung klappt es nun ganz passabel.

Die KI ist wirklich teils sehr aggressiv / egoistisch und fährt nicht gerade fair, aber da kann man sich ja anpassen 
Primär gings mir ja um die Nordschleife und die hat mich überzeugt.


----------

